# Dutch Oven Deer Roast



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

This recipe went over great at my AppleButter Cooking day.

12" or bigger dutch oven
Any kind of roast or loins I like deer
1 large can rotel
2 medium onions
couple carrots
potatoes
cabage (if you like the stuff liek me)
shot of whiskey or a can of beer

clean up that roast and get rid of any fat. I like to rub the whole outside of the roast with Cavenders seasoning. Slice onions and throw half into the dutch oven. dump in all liquids and add the roast. Add two rotel cans of water or one can water and a beer(if you aren't using whiskey). some people use a rack to hold their meat off of the bottom but that is why I put in half of the onion first).

I cook mine near a fire with wood coals but you could easily cook it in the over at 350ish until tender.

cook for about 2 hours or until the roast is starting to get tender. then add carrots and potatoes and cook until they are nearly finished. last thrown in the cabbage and cook until it is tender. total will take about 3-4 hours depending on size of roast. Tenderloins will take alot less time.

I have also added rice, corn, green beans, and other vegtables and they all turn out great.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

now that thar sounds right good!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds good but not a thread to be reading on a empty stomach!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Boy you got that right mine is growling away. My friend just got a deer today I'll have to weasel an invite from his wife.


----------

